# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Traumberuf

## Erich

http://www.funpps.de/pages/clip_preview ... eview_id=3  ::

----------


## SAMI

Das ist der Job!  ::

----------


## Didi-K

> Das ist der Job!


Aha, und welcher der beiden Affen wärst du gerne?   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Cool!  ::

----------

Wurde hier auch schon gemacht:
[youtube:3mdzhljg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1IeOjxKasA[/youtube:3mdzhljg]

----------


## Bagsida

Traumberuf wäre für mich z.B. "Chefprüfer" bei "Glücksan"   ::

----------

Für Männer ab 65ig ...

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=872_1257392346



Hauptsache jung isse......

 ::

----------


## walter

Jawohl jung........

----------

